# Favorite Comedy (Of these)



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am in the mood for a comedy, and have these ten options. 
Which one should I watch (What is your favorite comedy of these?)?

I have the time to watch some of them but not all and I cannot decide- so help me out! (I have never seen any of them).


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I have to go with "Some Like It Hot". The entire movie is a classic, but watching Tony Curtis do his Cary Grant imitation is priceless.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I selected Annie Hall. Honorable mention to Some Like it Hot, Groundhog Day and Blazing Saddles.

Why can't you watch all 10? I assume you don't have a time deadline.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

VOTE OUT OF THESE: I vote ALL! (and you for got one hint: "nice knockers! why thank you doctor"


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’ve only seen ‘Some Like It Hot’ which is brilliant.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I selected Annie Hall. Honorable mention to Some Like it Hot, Groundhog Day and Blazing Saddles.
> 
> Why can't you watch all 10? I assume you don't have a time deadline.


Well, I can watch all of them eventually but which one should I start with just for this week...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

I have only heard the grand total of  ONE of those comedies! And that is Monty Python.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Only my opinion, of course, but I wouldn't bother with _Caddyshack_ - I just can't understand why people find it funny, although I appreciate the fact that it sends up golf and the social/career-climbing creeps that the pastime is riddled with. Maybe I'm biased because I'm not a fan of either Chevy Chase or Bill Murray (apart from when the latter played 'Big Ern' McCracken in _Kingpin_).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Why did this not include a choice for

Earnest Saves Christmas?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd vote for most of these, except the Marx Brothers, whose comedy is far too dated for me. Caddyshack gets a "meh" from me too. And come to think of it, I don't know The Hangover.

When pressed for one and one only, it had to be Brian. For 5hose offended by it, I should point out that he is not The Messiah. He is a very naught boy, though....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There's quite a few of them I haven't seen either. I do love 'Some Like it Hot', but I perhaps laughed more at Groundhog Day. Blazing Saddles is also very good.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Great list but what about Bob?

I voted Groundhog Day , but Caddyshack is a close second.

Caddyshack - Bill Murray's story about the Dalai Lama (1:18)






CaddyShack - Cinderella Story (Bill Murray) wins the Masters (1:38)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Aunty Jack show of Course


----------

